# Topics > Robotics > Laboratory robotics >  DEXTROBOTs — robots that replicate human reactions to excessive doses of DXM

## Airicist

Website - whatisdxm.com

Home page - whatisdxm.com/dxmlabworks

youtube.com/DXMstrs

Dextromethorphan on Wikipedia




> After years of development, we’ve built DEXTROBOTs — robots that replicate
> human reactions to excessive doses of DXM

----------


## Airicist

DXM Labworks: The future of DXM research

 Published on Sep 30, 2014




> Experience the future of DXM abuse research. This is your chance to see the effects of abusing DXM without trying it yourself.
> 
> After years of R&D, we are proud to introduce the DEXTROBOT — a state-of-the-art robot that simulates how excessive over-the-counter cough medicine containing DXM affects an individual.
> 
> As a lab technician, your job is to conduct a series of experiments with a DEXTROBOT and its three friends. Failed experiments will result in your DEXTROBOT feeling ashamed and friends leaving it. How will your DEXTROBOT hold up?

----------


## Airicist

DXM Labworks: Experience the future of DXM abuse research 

 Published on Sep 30, 2014




> After years of R&D, we are proud to introduce the DEXTROBOT — a state-of-the-art robot that simulates how excessive over-the-counter cough medicine containing DXM affects an individual.
> 
> As a lab technician, your job is to conduct a series of experiments with a DEXTROBOT and its three friends. Failed experiments will result in your DEXTROBOT feeling ashamed and friends leaving it. How will your DEXTROBOT hold up?
> 
> Learn more about DXM Labworks at WhatIsDXM.com/DXMLabworks

----------

